# High Island Quickie



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Ran down to the beach this evening and meet up with Buckeye. He has a new 4x4 van that I wanted to check out. It is a very cool beach ride and good chance the best set up beach fishing machine I have ever seen. So far not much hitting but good chance he will nail a few sandbars tonight. Weed was not bad in the surf and he had lines out most all of the day. Wind was strong out f the north for most of the day, but by 3pm there was no wind. Around 5pm a southwest wind picked up, but good chance it will not last through the night. I will talk to Buckeye on sunday and see what he caught tonght.

Pick of the new van, 









Check out how the front rack folds down for a work station, sweet set up.









Stingray rump roast, all prepared for Mr. sHARKY


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome set up!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks TJ for the report on the conditions of the beach and water. Looks awesome Buckeye. I hope to see both of you guy's on the sand.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Let us know how you did


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Buckeye called around 9pm, he had caught and released a 6' sandbar shark. Said she was a fatty female. Big moon tonight I would expect him to catch many.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is an awesome beach ride. Good set up! We use to catch a lot of huge reds and nice sharks down past the nude beach there. Are all those crazy naked people still running around down there??


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Listo said:


> That is an awesome beach ride. Good set up! We use to catch a lot of huge reds and nice sharks down past the nude beach there. Are all those crazy naked people still running around down there??


from the name of the thread, i though he was getting a quickie at the nude beach???? nice setup you got there to the OP


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Sweet ride Buckeye. TJ what was going on at the beach right there at the turn? looked like they where building some sort of aritfical dune about 3 weekends ago.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Listo said:


> That is an awesome beach ride. Good set up! We use to catch a lot of huge reds and nice sharks down past the nude beach there. Are all those crazy naked people still running around down there??


There are still crazy nakid people on the beach, but there are fewer. The Feds can now inforce state laes and they will ticket them.



iridered2003 said:


> from the name of the thread, i though he was getting a quickie at the nude beach???? nice setup you got there to the OP


That is Buckeye's new van, not mine. Buckeye does not post much, but knows a lot of people on 2cool so I figured I would let them know what his van looked liked in case they saw it. ALso wanted to give everyone a Beach/weed report since PINS and other areas on the lower coast are weeded out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

ronnie collins said:


> Sweet ride Buckeye. TJ what was going on at the beach right there at the turn? looked like they where building some sort of aritfical dune about 3 weekends ago.


They buiilt new dunes, and doing a lot of work on the beach and road in the area. They brought the elevation of the road up a lot ot the intersection.

Beach is starting to look a lot better all along 87, they have done a job job.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that is one functional set up for sure.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought that was your Jeep I saw on the way back from Sun Oil yesterday, and I wondered if that was a new sharkin' rig for Dick.


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

I was down there Sat for the 1st time & drove by that van. Nice set up. Being Im a fresh water man, that was something to see.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody know how the weed is in the surf now or a guess for this weekend?
Planning on heading to McFaddin.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> from the name of the thread, i though he was getting a quickie at the nude beach???? nice setup you got there to the OP


Perhaps that's why no pictures inside of the van! I thought they would make some donuts with the van.


----------

